# Malaga Airport closed



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Málaga airport closed by volcanic ash cloud


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh dear and my husband is due to fly back to the UK tomorrow!? (do I sound sad lol????)

jo xxxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Never mind, Sevilla is now open again...he can always catch the Tren!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> Never mind, Sevilla is now open again...he can always catch the Tren!


sssssshhhhh!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> (do I sound sad lol????)
> 
> jo xxxx


no..............................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

******! Its opened again! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So it opened and OH flew back to the UK as usual! He's due back to Spain tomorrow and guess what ....... Flight disruption warning as winds bring volcanic ash back into UK airspace - Telegraph

Jo xxxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not funny at all but you've got to smile, what else can you do? and it could go on for another 18 months I just read


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

country boy said:


> It's not funny at all but you've got to smile, what else can you do? and it could go on for another 18 months I just read


Can you post a link, please??

Sorry the volcano's f***ing everything up for you again Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Flight disruption warning as winds bring volcanic ash back into UK airspace - Telegraph

http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/-/1/hi/uk/8684540.stm

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Flight disruption warning as winds bring volcanic ash back into UK airspace - Telegraph
> 
> BBC News - Warning of ash flight disruption
> 
> Jo xxx


No, I mean about how long it's going to go on for


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, I mean about how long it's going to go on for


Oh, I dont wanna know about that LOL!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

what about this???? I havent read it tho :confused2:

Scientists forecast decades of ash clouds - Times Online

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... and on a selfish note. OHs plane has taken off and he's due to arrive at 9.20am - thats early!!! YAY :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::smokin: :clap2:

Jo xxxx :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> what about this???? I havent read it tho :confused2:
> 
> Scientists forecast decades of ash clouds - Times Online
> 
> Jo xx


Oh goodness. Now my parents will have another reason why I shouldn't live in Europe


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

halydia said:


> Oh goodness. Now my parents will have another reason why I shouldn't live in Europe


on the"upside" the ash will keep away all relatives and guest you can't be bothered with


----------

